# Are You a 'Corner Folder' or a Bookmark User?



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

When it comes to physical books, do you fold the page corners to mark your place or do you use a bookmark?

When I was younger, I was a corner folder.  Now, I use a bookmark.  I've used the books jacket cover, business cards, pens, paperclips and other items as bookmarks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite bookmark is the little paper wrapped around the napkins in restaurants. That's from my pre-Kindle days. Occasionally, I do read one of my paperbacks and I always use a bookmark.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog ear a page?? Oh the horror!    That's an offfence that would bring the same police that come after you for tearing off mattress & pillow tags!!

Any scrap of paper will work as a bookmark if it avoids dog ear-ing... I've even been reduced to using an empty gum wrapper in a pinch.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate dog ears. Once they there, the book never lays the same, no matter how one tries to straighten in. I used to stick anything in the book I could find in to prevent that. 

What I hated the most is when I used to loan books out, they would dog ear them. Its bad enough to do that to your own books, but its incredibly rude to do that to someone else's.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

In the past, I used whatever worked for a bookmark.  As I got older, I'd get bookmarks as a little quickie gift and found I really liked some of them.  I have one that's actually metal and it's my favorite.  Other ones I've liked that were paper or cardboard have become worn and torn.  Not so with the metal one.  Of course, with my Kindle, I don't have the need at all, but I still read a paper book now and then.


----------



## indiebookslist (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been rough on my physical books. While some of you may hate the "dog-ear", I always laid mine face-down on the arm of the couch/chair/bed I was reading on. This does a number of things to a book, one of which ensures that the spine is almost guaranteed to tear in future (paperback).


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Books should reveal that their contents have been loved.  Wrinkles, folded corners, broken spines... All signs that the story was cherished more than the packaging.  IMHO, of course.

~_~ooo

(Yet, I take dust covers off hardbacks while reading or rereading them.  I think that has more to do with the dust cover shifting and sliding and being a pain that distracts from the reading.  I keep the dust cover aside and put it back on when I'm done with the book.  That's mostly so I can tell what book it is on the shelf. lol.)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

What can I say about corner folders? If they do that to a book, what does the inside of their house look like? I have a beautiful tassled, engraved leather bookmark that a friend in Central America gave me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Corner folder...used to drive the librarian in high school crazy, even if she saw me doing it to my own books.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

My husband folds the corners and it drives me crazy. Don't mess up my books!   I use a bookmark, but it's whatever happens to be nearby that works as a bookmark--an envelope, a piece of paper, a business card, those subscription cards in magazines...


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

I use bookmarks. This has become much more difficult with an 18 month old as it is a game to her to remove Papa's bookmark and then put it back, and never in the right place...

Or she might just run off it with altogether.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> What can I say about corner folders? If they do that to a book, what does the inside of their house look like?


LOL that's not really a fair assumption since I hate corner folding yet I have a messy house.

I have a blue leather bookmark with Skipton Castle engraved on it but I rarely use it any more since I'm pretty much 100% Kindle.


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

I use whatever is at hand for a bookmark. I'll sometimes keep a piece of junk mail around for a week because I'm using it as a bookmark.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bookmarks mainly.

I'll fold a corner in my textbooks I use for the class I'm teaching sometimes.  I don't care about maintaining those as I'm highlighting the hell out of things and jotting notes etc. when I'm reading to prepare my lectures etc. anyway.

I've never been one to treat books like something precious though anyway.  I'll be careful with library books as I know those need to last.  But I don't care much with my own books.  I don't re-read that much, and if something I do reread starts falling apart from abuse I can always buy another copy (I don't really read any thing obscure and likely to go out of print).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Books are precious.

I do not fold over the corners.
When reading a  DTB, I always use a bookmark.
While I have several favorite bookmarks, any piece of paper will do.
Can't use anything large, like ballpoint pens because that would injure the book also.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm an anti-folder. I straighten out corners in books if I see them bent. I used to have several bookmarks and have even been known to use other books as bookmarks if I ran out.

I used to have a Garfield bookmark with my horoscope on it. Aries: Blunt. Direct. This person has the compassion of a rock.

I was really sorry when that bookmark fell apart.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Bookmark, always bookmark for me. Folding pages makes me cringe.

Bookmarks have always been my favorite travel momento - an image of the place I visited, usually inexpensive, lightweight, easy to pack or carry, etc.  Now I have a basketful of memories with no function as my reading is almost 100% Kindle.  One of these days I'm going to get a glass-topped coffee table to create a collage so they can been seen again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folding pages is a no-no.

Laying the book down flat and open is a no-no -- though my brother does this.  If I'm at his house and see it I pick up the book and find something to put in as a bookmark.

I have bookmarks here and there around the house that I use as needed.  Several in any room that has books. . .which is just about any room. 

My son has an entire collection of bookmarks.  When he was school age and we were traveling all over the place with the Navy, he got in the habit of getting a bookmark from all the different places he'd been.  Beats t-shirts he'd grow out of, or something breakable, or useless tourist tchotchkes that just clutter up shelves. . . . . .


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

When I borrow a book from the library, they print out the receipt and place it in the book.  That's what I use as a bookmark.

Never fold the pages.  That's just... wrong.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

I'm a little ashamed to admit it, but I'm a big time corner folder....


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Question: * What is the #1 item used as a bookmark that librarians find in returned books?

*Answer:* Airline boarding passes 

I'm a Kindleholic so ALT B is my bookmark lately.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Corner folder?  Are you kidding?!?

My older sister was extremely displeased when I unofficially 'borrowed' her copy of Elfquest and returned it with (very) slightly deformed pages.  I got a lecture the likes of which I will never forget, and have taken care to treat books properly ever since.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually had to think about this for a moment.  If the book was mine, and a paperback that I planned to donate or give away, I was likely to fold the corners over.  If it was a library or borrowed book, or one that I planned to keep for reference, study or a collection,  I used a bookmark.  If the book was my own hardback with a cover, the cover flap becomes the bookmark, but gently and only up to the point that it still folds properly as a cover.  I don't distort the cover itself.     

Oddly enough, I can't stand to see broken or creased bindings.  I never opened paperbacks far enough back to crack the spine.  No way....


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dog ears for paperbacks; bookmarks for hard covers, although my idea of a bookmark runs from a sales slip to a torn bit of paper to the real thing. Somehow I never have been able to hold onto the real thing very long. I don't like a bookmark in the book while I'm reading it, so I put the bookmark down and lose track of it and then end up using anything at hand when the time comes to stop reading. Of course now that I have a Kindle, my only paper books are from the library. I always use a bookmark of some kind on library books. Oh, and yes, I use the flyleaf portion of a hardback's cover as a bookmark too.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

history_lover said:


> LOL that's not really a fair assumption since I hate corner folding yet I have a messy house.
> 
> I have a blue leather bookmark with Skipton Castle engraved on it but I rarely use it any more since I'm pretty much 100% Kindle.


Agreed! I am a very, very committed corner folder, yet my house is pretty neat most of the time. As neat as any author's house can reasonably be expected to be while they're writing their next novel.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a corner folder and I'm not ashamed of it! It drives my husband nuts, and I do feel bad if I catch myself doing it to a borrowed book because a lot of people are upset by it, but if the book is mine then that baby is getting folded! I like a used, loved, and worn book over a pristine, stiff, brand-new book any day. Besides, to me the real value of the book is the words (which is why I love my Kindle and my paperbacks both).


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Corner folder all the way!  I've lost every bookmark I've ever had


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't use corner-folding to mark my place as I read--bookmarks for that--but I do fold down the pages of my favorite scenes so I can return to them later. On kindle, I highlight, although it's not practical to highlight a whole scene.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate folding corners, and do so only in emergencies (as in I CANNOT lose my place and nothing flat is within reaching distance).  

I've used photographs and receipts as bookmarks, as well as the book flyleaf (which is very handy).  My brother made me a whole set of beautiful laminated bookmarks, but I didn't want to lose them, so I put them in a drawer that is out of reach of my chair (primary reading spot) and my bed (secondary reading spot).  So I've only used a couple of them.  I really need to relocate them so that I actually use them for their intended purpose.

Julia


----------



## sandynight (Sep 26, 2010)

I like going to the library and bringing home an armload of books. I look at the page number instead of using a marker and if I remember the page number the next day, I continue reading that book. If not I start another book. I can read a whole book that way. It's like someone of the opposite sex telling you their phone number, if you really like them you remember, if you don't like them you will forget.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Bookmark all the way. I can't bear to fold a corner on a book.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I use a post-a-note, folding it in half against the sticky part...


----------



## Marata Eros (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems sacrilegious to fold corners somehow...bookmark definitely!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Corner folder all the way. I like to throw stuff around, and pieces of paper get lost or fall out.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

*Puts on best Librarian scowl* 

Don't even think about it!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Bookmark user all the way. In fact, I've been using the same bookmark for 30 years now. It's a cloth bookmark I got for a subscription to Time magazine back in the very early '80s.

And yes, it's been washed a few times. On purpose. ;-)


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

Bookmarker, or, failing that, I try to remember the page numbers. My wife is a corner folder, though, which pains me to watch. Such are the compromises of married life.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm the same way -- used to corner fold, but I usually use a bookmark now. I need the bookmark to read with, otherwise I read ahead! Well, if it's a good one


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Not a dog-earrer here, at least until recently, and not to keep my place.

I use anything handy to bookmark...junkmail is a favorite, as someone else mentioned. Or a scrap of paper, anything.

I still do not dog-ear casually. But a few yrs a go, I did start dog-earing pages that had passages that I wanted to remember, to be able to find later. Now when possible, I use those sticky bookmarks like editors use.

I do appreciate and respect real books, and try to take care of them. In about 2nd or 3rd grade, I remember a teacher teaching us how to correctly open and prepare a brand new book (this would have been the mid-60s)...I do some or all of that today with a new book, esp hardcovers.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

In softcover, I fold corners (dog-ear). I know, bad, bad, bad. LoL. But with Hardcovers I use the dust jacket as my marker. I have tons of bookmarks around, but they are never handy when I am ready to set down my book.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a great question! I try and use a new bookmark for every book, and it can be anything, a scrap of paper, a photo. I like the idea that the bookmark and the book become friends with each other, at least for a little while.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't fold the corner it ruins the book


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a converted corner-folder. Used to do it all the time but these days I keep a basketful of bookmarks and use them religiously.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a bookmarker. It's just wrong to damage the pages by folding! I also use whatever paper is lying around. 

My mother used to use paper clips for bookmarkers - which keeps the mark from falling out when carrying the book in your purse, etc. But it seems almost as destructive as folding. I'm a purist - scraps of paper, receipts, boarding passes, etc. All "found" items, just tuck 'em in there.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I'm the same as the original poster - a bookmark user that folded corners in my youth and has used many things as bookmarks.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann Chambers said:


> I'm a bookmarker. It's just wrong to damage the pages by folding! I also use whatever paper is lying around.
> 
> My mother used to use paper clips for bookmarkers - which keeps the mark from falling out when carrying the book in your purse, etc. But it seems almost as destructive as folding. I'm a purist - scraps of paper, receipts, boarding passes, etc. All "found" items, just tuck 'em in there.


I use bookmarks. I have several that I bought when I have been traveling and it has doubled as an inexpensive souvenir. Most of my bookmarks are magnetic markers that fold over the page. It also does not fall off when the book is being carried and not as damaging to the pages as a paperclip.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I'm am absolutely all for dog-earing a book I own (obviously, I won't do it to a book that isn't mine). Books are meant to be read. A book that is pristine with no bends, highlights, creases, etc. just looks lonely and deprived, like a princess who has been trapped in her castle tower and not allowed to see the world. At used book stores, I'm automatically drawn to the books who have been read so much, the paint starts wearing off their spines. It shows that they've seen a lot of action and might be worth the read.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Gyah! Corner folder? When I was growing up, I could not stand the idea of anyone harming a single page of a book. But now that books are electronic, I no longer feel the need to preserve paper books at all. Funny how times change.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't ever fold the corner of a page. Books are valuable, prized possessions.

Mike


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

This post reminds me of making christmas trees from Reader's Digest magazines when I was a kid. Fold all the corners over and add some spray paint and glitter.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ha! I remember those SWolf.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Kathy Bennett said:


> When it comes to physical books, do you fold the page corners to mark your place or do you use a bookmark?
> 
> When I was younger, I was a corner folder. Now, I use a bookmark. I've used the books jacket cover, business cards, pens, paperclips and other items as bookmarks.


 I don't think I have ever in my life folded the corner of a book. I still don't. I prize the physical books I do have which are either collectible first editions or non-fiction not available on Kindle.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

My mum was a librarian, so I grew up with bucketloads of books, none of which were mine, none got kept and all of which were sacred. I think that's why I have an issue about keeping/buying so many books now - lol.

I turned into an utter corner folder, scribbler in, leave opened, book abusing type once I was buying my own books, got worse at uni when I had a legitimate reason to write in books   . Rebellion isn't always good I guess...  The other half has trained me out of it (mostly) now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> while others feel that the folded page edges add a certain value in that it makes a book seem well-loved and enjoyed.


No doubt crashing your car into a telephone pole adds value, then.  

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It seems to just come down to two things.

1. How one was raised with books.  If you used the library a lot you got in the habit of being careful with books.  Also on how your parents taught you to handle books.

2. Whether you collect books and re-read often etc., or just bought books for the words on the paper etc.  It makes sense that someone buying first edition hardcovers to keep wouldn't want to fold corners, while those who wait for the mass market paperback to read once wouldn't care as much.

I fall in both of those categories, and that's why I love e-book.  I never cared about collecting books and just viewed them as useless clutter since I almost never reread.  So with e-books I love not having a physical copy to deal with or a library to hassle with.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> It seems to just come down to two things.
> 
> 1. How one was raised with books. If you used the library a lot you got in the habit of being careful with books. Also on how your parents taught you to handle books.
> 
> ...


I went to the library a lot. That's where I got most of my books. But I still prefer to actually USE the ones I own rather than treat them like precious artifacts that are going to fall apart if you look at them wrong (I do have a couple that are more than a century old and they get treated with the care they deserve). And I buy first edition hardcovers in series I enjoy, and I still dog-ear, highlight, etc. I make the most of my books. It's not _just_ about the words on the page. The book itself has character. I love print books, but I wouldn't want a shelf full of unmarred books. They'd just look neglected.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fair enough.  There's an exception to every rule! 

Best we can do with explaining human behavior is discuss trends.  There will always be tons of deviations.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Bookmarks, man, bookmarks. The idea of folding a page fills me with horror.

But sometimes I use the flap of the dust jacket as a bookmark.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I never damage a book or write in it. I used to return school books at the end of every year looking like they were never used.
However, has anyone else noticed that after holding a paperback book for hours while reading, the edges of the pages get dirty, forming a rough indication of how far you have read?


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

R. M. Reed said:


> I never damage a book or write in it. I used to return school books at the end of every year looking like they were never used.
> However, has anyone else noticed that after holding a paperback book for hours while reading, the edges of the pages get dirty, forming a rough indication of how far you have read?


bad ink


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

"All the way" seems to be this thread's catchphrase


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a jar of bookmarks that likely resent my Kindle app. They should feel lucky that I still have print books in my to-be-read pile and so many favorites in print. 

Folding corners is evil!!!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> Folding corners is evil!!!


Does that make me a li'l devil? I'd really like to be a li'l devil.



~_~ooo


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folding pages is a no-no.
> 
> Laying the book down flat and open is a no-no -- though my brother does this. If I'm at his house and see it I pick up the book and find something to put in as a bookmark.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ This, absolutely. No folding the pages - it makes me cringe when I see people doing that, or opening the book really wide and cracking the spine, or laying it down open. I hate to see mistreated books - I always put a plastic cover on my paperbacks too. 

I have a collection of bookmarks, souvenir ones from all over the world, funny ones, pretty ones, ones I made myself, literally hundreds of them. I was never without a bookmark when I read DTBs and even now that I read exclusively on the Kindle, I still keep them.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I cut off the blank corners of used, old envelopes and use them as bookmarks. Much less expensive than regular bookmarks and if I lose them I don't get all that upset.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

I love looking at bookmarks and I have some really great bookmarkers all around the house, but I am a corner folder.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Randirogue said:


> Does that make me a li'l devil? I'd really like to be a li'l devil.
> 
> 
> 
> ~_~ooo


Then I hereby proclaim you a li'l devil.

I mean, I like evil in general. Just not the folding corners variety.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Neither. I got into the habit of remembering what page I was on, thanks to a fondness for early pulp sci-fi books which weren't made to last and are rather delicate nowadays. I've never been fond of folded corners, but having a book I lent to someone returned with the spine cracked and the corners folded really put me off the idea - and lending books.

Kindle lending should solve that problem.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> Then I hereby proclaim you a li'l devil.
> 
> I mean, I like evil in general. Just not the folding corners variety.


Too late! Mwahahahaha!

*glues on horns and tail*

Stick, dang you!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

As a teenager I always dog-eared pages. Then I discovered it was wrong. Now I tend to find anything to use as a bookmark, and if I don't have one, I look for my place every time. I know! Ridiculous.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Funny, because I had a thing about corner folding when I didn't have a kindle. I hated that, and hated when I saw those creases in books. I always used a book mark. I don't like to mess up my books.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Atunah said:


> What I hated the most is when I used to loan books out, they would dog ear them. Its bad enough to do that to your own books, but its incredibly rude to do that to someone else's.


Same as me. I loaned a couple of books to a friend who read them on the train to work. He folded the books in half to read them like a magazine. They never sat the same.

I used to fold the pages and also use anything I could like my business card etc. My mother in law gave me a book mark with my family's crest on it, so I use that now. I like reading as much as I can in a day and then inserting that between the pages - just seems a bit more respectful.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

I could never dog ear a book or write in it.  To me it was like defiling it.  I like journeymama's comment: "As a teenager I always dog-eared pages. Then I discovered it was wrong."  Book marks forever!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

For decades I took care of my books - I tryed not to mark the spines and NEVER turned down a page...then one day I got reckless and discovered it's actually really nice to open a book wide and get those white marks down the spine. One thing led to another and from time to time...if I lost my book mark....I'd turn down a teeny corner of a page...but then I got my Kindle.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

VH Folland said:


> I've never been fond of folded corners, but having a book I lent to someone returned with the spine cracked and the corners folded really put me off the idea - and lending books.


If folding corners on books you own is evil, doing it on a book you borrowed should place you in the tenth level of hell.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, as many of us abhor (give or take, depending on the extremity of our reaction) corner folding, does anyone find it ironic that when you set a bookmark with Kindle, the device shows a _folded corner_.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

What a hilarious insight Ann.  You're right ... the Kindle and other readers should provide some sort of electronic bookmark!


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

B Regan Asher said:


> What a hilarious insight Ann. You're right ... the Kindle and other readers should provide some sort of electronic bookmark!


That is an interesting observation. Quite ironic.

The iBooks app does a bookmark instead of a folded corner.


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

Who would have thought that a question about how to mark a page would create such interest?  Very cool.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

Just goes to show what an interesting group we have here!


----------



## Ben Reeder (Jun 28, 2011)

I learned from my grandmother to respect the book (she had a lot of OLD books). A thin book mark, preferably a narrow strip of paper or a thin ribbon that was taken out of the book once I was done. That way I didn't damage the pages or stress the spine. Still do either that, or just memorize the page number when I read a physical book. 

I stopped folding the pages over when I was 6 or 7. After the first corner came off from the old brittle paper, I was too horrified that I'd damaged her book to ever do that again.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

No corner-folding, although I suspect this is partially self-interest (I'll explain in a sec). However, I do place paperbacks down on their face, open - IF they're mine or in a condition that makes it clear that's already been done a few dozen times. Hardbacks, I use the dust cover as a bookmark. Or, if those options aren't available, I'll just darn well find my place again. Usually pretty easy with paperbacks, especially.

I am, however, very tactile, and find it near-impossible to read a book without constantly flicking the corner of the pages with a finger (which eventually damages the corners). Feels nice on the fingertips. *helpless shrug* All I know is a) I picked it up from my bibliophile mother when I was very very young and b) it irritates the hell outta some people, especially if it's their book (I don't borrow books unless people are happy for it to become a gift, easier that way). And that's probably the main reason I don't dog-ear, because it spoils the feel and rhythm of page-flicking. Before you ask - yes, my reader covers MUST have some sort of faux suede or velvet that I can caress the entire time I use it. On the bright side, it's much quieter and less invasive to the senses than the paper pages flicking back and forth - flook, flook, flook, flook, flook, flook...

Can't stand bookmarks either. They get in the way of the flicking.


----------

